# Super Low Progesterone Levels



## jips (May 31, 2011)

Hi All,

My husband and I have been TTC for 14 months. We've had at least one chemical pregnancy during the process. I got a faint positive at 12 and 13 dpo and then began bleeding at 15 dpo. I assumed this was AF and that I had experienced another chemical pregnancy. I bled for 2 days fairly heavily and then stopped. I made note of what I thought was a very short period and then moved onto charting for the next month. Strangely, my temps dropped only for a day and then were back above the coverline from the previous month for 7 days. On a whim (high temps, feeling bloated) I took a pregnancy test and was shocked when it came back very positive. I went to the doc the next day for a blood draw. My hcg looks normal for 4-5 weeks at 830 but my progesterone was 1.8. That number didn't mean anything to me until I looked and saw that normal progesterone would be 10 or above. I'll be going in for another blood draw tomorrow but won't know the results until Monday. Is there any chance that this pregnancy could go anywhere? Would being on a progesterone supplement give me a better chance of avoiding a miscarriage or can a progesterone level that low increase on its own? Any advice or personal experience would be appreciated as this is a very wanted person-in-the-making!


----------



## JMJ (Sep 6, 2008)

Yes, yes, yes, and yes. It's hard to predict the future. Yes, it is possible that your progesterone could right itself, and you could carry this baby to term. Good HCG is a good sign. Yes, progesterone supplements might be helpful in preventing miscarriage. It sounds like they're trying to get a second reading to know if that was just a dip in your progesterone levels or if they're that low all the time. I would call and talk to your care provider about the possibility of progesterone supplements. S/he would have better information than I could give you about them.


----------

